# lookin for work michigan



## sterling stone (Jan 12, 2007)

looking for some tile work leads
will give percentage back


----------



## all-state (Jan 23, 2007)

looking for leads? go to mcgraw hill construction dodge reports.
dodge reports will show you every job up for bid in the state of michigan.They cost a little money but its well worth it.
hope this can help you, good luck.


----------



## btb2k (Mar 17, 2007)

*Looking for Work Michigan*

Avoid working with Avedian Properties LLC. They don't pay, don't care about liens and lie to your face. Beware.


----------



## tony33 (May 2, 2007)

*Michigan*

Are you Residental or Commerical? Residental is pretty bad, we have gotten away from that and went on to Custom and Commerical which has panned out pretty good. Are you working on referals, advertisement, etc.?

Tony


----------



## InteriorMan (Apr 11, 2008)

*Good Lead Source*

I do interior work as well. I have found the best lead source in Michigan! Its called CONSTRUCTION NEWS SERVICE of Michigan. They post the earliest private work I have ever seen. I have obtained numerous jobs because of this service. I have used about 3 diff. lead sources over the years and found them all to be, less than par. Check this service out, you wont regret it. Worth every penny!

Your Welcome


----------

